# Pristobrycon Denticulatus



## chad55 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I bought this fish under the assumption that it was a serrasalmus brandtii. I was proved wrong and not surprising as I know nothing about P's. Well I cannot find very much info on them. So far I have gathered that they get about 8" and are omnivores. Anybody have anything else? Personal experience? I also hear they are pretty rare in the hobby...was $25 a good deal on it? Please help me out here! Thanks

Chad
PS I will post some pictures tomarrow so you guys can 100% the ID.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

HERE  you can find information about denticulatus...


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

NICE


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You have the species in the wrong genus, its a Pygopristis.


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

I have had my dents for about two years now and they are great. They took some time to warm up to the tank but have no problems with me being next to the tank or swimming around when the light is on. They got lazy in the tank about 6 months after I got them so I put a 600GPH pump in the tank, now they stay active and swim in a group and in a circle around the tank.

Mine eat krill, shrimp, and once in a while I give them a small frozen mouse and some raw/natural sunflower seeds. It is cool to watch them open the shell and find the seed to eat.

Good luck with your new fish. Feel free to send me an email if you have any other questions. Look forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## chad55 (Jan 16, 2007)

hastatus said:


> You have the species in the wrong genus, its a Pygopristis.


Thanks for the correction I got that name off another website. So do you guys think I should keep this fish or go back and get a black rohm?

Chad


----------



## chad55 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pics

































Pics arent the best because I don't have a background on this tank but I will do one eventually.

Chad


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

This is a Dent for sure. Great lookin' little guy.







I don't think mine look that good when they were that small.


----------



## chad55 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I think I will hold on to him for a while then. Unless you think that 6 months in that tank would be too long. Then I could go back and get the 2" rhom they have. I know those grow very slow. So how aggressive are these guys. Mine seems to be really chill. The only thing he has really eaten is a cubeof bloodworm and he munches on the plants a little bit.

Chad


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Mine aren't that aggresive. I have some smaller tetras and larger catfish in with mine. They did eat some crabs and some other smaller fish and love to go after goldfish feeders but are chill when I clean the tank.

6 months in the 29 should be fine, I don't think he will be much more than 4" by then.


----------



## chad55 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok cool thanks. Now I just have to decide if I really want to keep this fish or go for a rhom....well if anybody is from mich and want to trade it for a brandtii I would be down for that too. That is the fish I really want! Love those P's

Chad


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

personally, I would just keep it. It looks pretty cool. I would like to see a picture of one grown up though.


----------



## chad55 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I have decided I think that I will hold onto it atleast until I find a brandtii available. Or even an elong. I have a bit of an additction to aggression! I think it is because I am so laid back myself and my fish help me get some of my aggression out lol.









Chad


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pesonally, I would keep the P. denticulata, namely because its a more interesting fish. The plus side, you can keep it with silver dollars with minimal fin nips.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

good looking fish man


----------

